# Move to KL with kids help please!



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi 

My husband is at 3rd interview stage for a role that was originally going to be in Singapore but is now going to be based in KL (he is also at 3rd interview stage in Dubai). we have spent months researching Singapore but don't have much time to make a decision on KL. 

We are a family of 5 our children are 5,8 & 9 so we will need schools for them. Having looked at some of the schools mentioned on here the initial lay out is significant to secure a place but once we have that paid they don't seem to bad. I think it is about £16,000 per year for the three of them. 

I am really confused on housing. We want to live in an expat community and we would like a house or somewhere with private garden and a pool or use of one. I can't work out how much this is going to cost per month.

We will need a car as my husband will be working in the city and I will be at home but again any advice on how much this might cost to buy, lease and then run would be so helpful.

I feel really apprehensive about everything, Singapore was an easier move in terms of lifestyle we live close to London now and and whilst we really want to move abroad and explore a new life I feel clueless about KL. 

Any advice and help and guidance on costs etc would be really helpful.

Many thanks in advance.

Sophie


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

for a role that was originally going to be in Singapore but is now going to be based in KL

You will find that the pay wise is considerably reduced in terms of foreign exchange based in KL rather than Singapore. However I recommend you negotiate on benefits package despite that costs of living in KL is much lower. KL has more space in housing choices and no COE for car purchase. Malaysia is an agriculture, animal husbandry and manufacturing country; goods are substantially lower making shopping in Malaysia a happier adventure. 

If you drive down to Singapore on a weekend, you will feel the difference after a couple mins or hours. Plus noticeably Singapore streets are cleaner; not due to mindset but a multitude of sweepers-mechanical and manual- operating x365. 

Yes, a car is advisable esp for a family of 5- purchase or rental in KL as there are so many places to visit on weekends-miles of sand in beaches, the islands, the different cultural attractions in its 11 western states, or crossing borders to Singapore or Thailand etc. Public transport is less supported in Malaysia as majority populace drive compared to Singapore where public transport commuters outnumbered car owners due to high COE and purchase prices. 

Before finding a property- as there are abundant developments new and mature housing estates available--- focus on the schools since you might prefer certain facilities offered. Then narrow your housing locations to be near school or close to workplace.


Hope it helps


----------



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply and apologies it has taken me a while to come back to you. 

Well he was offered this morning and we are just waiting for package details so we can work out what we can afford and where we need to be living etc. I have to say whilst I am very very excited it is all scary, we have so much organising to do and I don't really know where to start!! 

Any tips on where to start would be gratefully received!! 

Thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

What to do first? 6 suggestions to percolate before departure.

1. Even with relo costs, minimize the furniture or appliances in shipping, and carefully plan on family favourites- toys, sport equipment, foods etc. to reduce repatriation shipping costs-usually your own dime when you return* (many expat friends suffer painful mistakes in relo furniture, pets etc and after contract expires, they have to sell off their treasurers to avoid exorbitant repatriation shipping costs in moving goods).
2. Plan summer clothing small quantities leaving room in luggage for yummy goodies: blue veined cheeses, Christmas delicacies etc?
3. If there is someone to see you off to collect/store/recycle for drop off winter outerwear at airport- helps to reduce carry ons bulk
4. Does your bank affiliates service transfers KL and UK
5. Research on locations to stay- at KL sprawling areas- pick low/high density, lower/higher levels, close to schools/work etc 
6. Rent a car at airport with GPS with air con blasting, you will soon start an exciting journey. 


As per your other queries:

_We want to live in an expat community and we would like a house or somewhere with private garden and a pool or use of one. I can't work out how much this is going to cost per month._

If you prefer a pool as tipping point -esp children in humid, warm climate- I recommend a condo penthouse with facilities and amenities rather than house with a small pool. Pools will be costly to maintain, regular filter with constant addition of chemicals. 

_We will need a car as my husband will be working in the city and I will be at home but again any advice on how much this might cost to buy, lease and then run would be so helpful._

In Malaysia cars are comparatively affordable so this is least of your worries- with latest models churning from major competitive Korean, Japanese and local auto industries at its doorsteps. Visit a few showrooms and pick your fancy after arrival.

If you love expansive sea, sand and skies and warm friendly smiles (making you smile in return) you will enjoy Malaysia and Malaysians. Have fun!


----------

